
It’s damn hard to build an enterprise company - nikunjk
http://pandodaily.com/2013/05/21/memo-to-this-years-yc-class-its-damn-hard-to-build-an-enterprise-company/
======
mindcrime
This is absolutely correct. In fact, I'd go so far as to say there is NO point
whatsoever in doing an enterprise oriented startup. If you're thinking about
doing one, you're probably wasting your time. It takes way too long and it's
too much work and the payoff just isn't worth it.

So, yeah, if you're thinking of starting one, just go do the dating site
instead. And no, this is not just a thinly veiled attempt to keep competitors
out of the market while we stealthily attempt to capture the market for, ya
know, selling an actual product to actual customers who pay with actual money.
No, sirreee...

/me whistles innocently and goes back to hacking on his enterprise software
offering

~~~
besser
Haha, well played.

